# Lately we only have sex



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

if I'm the one that starts kissing him and all he does nothing or won't start. And when that happens I shut down because I think he is thinking of OW. I want to be touch too not you all the time. I think he does not get it.


----------



## estherdim (Nov 8, 2010)

lovemylife26 said:


> if I'm the one that starts kissing him and all he does nothing or won't start. And when that happens I shut down because I think he is thinking of OW. I want to be touch too not you all the time. I think he does not get it.


Yes you are the one doing the move and he is not responding, but my advice to you is that you should keep doing it if you really love him with as many style you know a time time will come you will be suprise on his reaction towards you.


----------

